# I don't know if this is good or bad. Thoughts?



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Not enough details. Anyone know more?
Two articles









Biden labor proposal shakes up gig economy that relies on contractors


A U.S. Department of Labor rule proposed Tuesday would make it more difficult for companies to treat workers as independent contractors, a change that is expected to shake up ride-hailing, delivery and other industries that rely on gig workers.




www.reuters.com








__





Labor Dept rule on independent contractors likely to land as early as Tuesday - sources






www.msn.com


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

There’s a saying in my culture: “looked good on paper, but they forgot about the terrain”. It refers to building roads in swampy land and harsh weather in the XIX Century.

THEORETICALLY, it might be helpful.

But in realty it can shut the business down entirely.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If you want to work an assigned shift and take every ride they offer for minimum wage then it’s good.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

It will be months away and it looks like they are just reverting back to Obama way which will not truly effect us in my opinion.

I believe what will happen is if you want the guarantee pay you will have to meet the requirements like Hub, Favor and Dash are doing and if you fail you will have limited access to what orders or rides you get.

How will this affect Uber and Lyft when it come to rideshare?

It might mean Zones and scheduling your hours and meeting a certain AR to allow you to better rides, but that would be more difficult seeing Zones would limit you and I do a lot of Airport and long distance rides.

What need to happen isa driver should be able to set the lowest amount they will take for a ride so that it does not affect their AR and also their longest distance or how much we are willing to drive per mile but I doubt Uber and Lyft will do that because then it benefits the driver and limits their ability to throw trash rides your way.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Atavar said:


> If you want to work an assigned shift and take every ride they offer for minimum wage then it’s good.


So are you saying they are getting in bed with the apps?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> So are you saying they are getting in bed with the apps?


No, the apps hate the idea. The apps also cannot pay you for sitting idle so if they have to pay you they will assign your shift and area while requiring you to accept all jobs.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Atavar said:


> No, the apps hate the idea. The apps also cannot pay you for sitting idle so if they have to pay you they will assign your shift and area while requiring you to accept all jobs.


I might as well drive cab for a living then.

One idea that was thought of was to franchise the Uber and Lyft name and have the local owner hire you and pay you the rates they wanted to pay, so that might be dusted off again…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> No, the apps hate the idea. The apps also cannot pay you for sitting idle so if they have to pay you they will assign your shift and area while requiring you to accept all jobs.


Imagine getting forced to drive in to NYC @ minimum wage… and drivers prob still will not be paid on way out since TLC plates needed to pick up there.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Stupid people making rules, again?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Stupid people making rules, again?


“momma always said life is like a box of chocolates you never know what you're gonna get”…


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> “momma always said life is like a box of chocolates you never know what you're gonna get”…


we get a box of chocolate covered terds


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> “momma always said life is like a box of chocolates you never know what you're gonna get”…


Everything Joe Burden touches turns to shit in rapid disorder.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Lotsa drivers.

Elections soon.

his problem is most drivers are skeptical, to put it mildly.


No one’s asking us anyway.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The 2$ orders have to go.

If the democrats have to do it, somebody does.

It's sad that conservatives don't care about working people anymore.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The 2$ orders have to go. If the democrats have to do it, somebody does.
> It's sad that conservatives don't care about working people anymore.


Democrats care so much about "working people" they passed legislation to allow Joe Burden to hire another 87,000 IRS agents to audit your $2 meager bullshit delivery-gig earnings.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Democrats care so much about "working people" they passed legislation to allow Joe Burden to hire another 87,000 IRS agents to audit your $2 meager bullshit delivery-gig earnings.


Don’t forget the added cost of the intensely bright lites needed to make you sweat while you are being audited at the IRS office…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Democrats care so much about "working people" they passed legislation to allow Joe Burden to hire another 87,000 IRS agents to audit your $2 meager bullshit delivery-gig earnings.


I think that was more about people who took out assistance during the pandemic. Too many fraudulent.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Democrats care so much about "working people" they passed legislation to allow Joe Burden to hire another 87,000 IRS agents to audit your $2 meager bullshit delivery-gig earnings.


Sounds 100% accurate.

Somebody has to pay taxes. Under the current republican beliefs, the more money you make, the less taxes you pay.

At least there's an acknowledgement of responsibility.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Atavar said:


> If you want to work an assigned shift and take every ride they offer for minimum wage then it’s good.


That's my gut feeling. Such laws would make things worse for the drivers who make reasonable money. And maybe slightly better for those who don't.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Somebody has to pay taxes. Under the current republican beliefs, the more money you make, the less taxes you pay.


Democrats have full control; they can change the tax code anytime they want. But they have no desire to…they just prefer to run around blabbing fake-news campaign slogans such as “_tax the rich,_” because stupid low-information voters eat that shit up.
Fact is, the “rich” (what’s left of them) already pay more than their fair share. Heck, I have no doubt I’m paying more taxes in than you earn in a year. But I digress…everybody is entitled to their allowable deductions as stated in the IRS code (which the Democrats can change at any time), and the tax code continues to remain so convoluted that accountants & CPAs are needed to properly wade through the maze. 
The breakdown is as follows:

The top 1 percent of earners bore responsibility for over 40 percent of all income taxes.
The top 10 percent of earners bore responsibility for over 71 percent of all income taxes paid.
The top 25 percent bore responsibility for 87 percent of all income taxes.
Now let’s discuss the situation that consists of a majority of Americans who earn smaller salaries; by & large they don’t pay shit as individuals. The bad news for them however there is a massive number of them, and their number continues to grow as the “gig economy” continues to grow -- the Biden administration is well aware that all these millions of fly-by-night giggers who sprouted the past few years are too stupid to properly document all their allowable deductions, and this is where the massive portion of the Biden’s new 87,000 agents are going to focus on. When giggers are audited, their mileage & other business deductions will be disallowed due to poor record keeping, and giggers will end up paying back taxes on all those earnings _*PLUS *_penalties _*AND *_interest. When you’re talking about millions of giggers, you’re talking about billions of dollars that will be recaptured, a huge part of Biden’s “Inflation Reduction Act” that will be paid for by the very same "small fry" that Democrats profess to “care about.” 🤭
Moral of the story: get your ducks in a row. Properly document all tax deductions including mileage logs in a timely fashion, and keep all necessary records & receipts for the number of years that are required by the IRS. During all the years I’ve spent here on UP.net, I’ve come to realize that most giggers don’t.
Good luck.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I think it’s a bad idea. 
This is the quote from the article that worries me,
“The degree of control by the employer over the worker”
I like the idea of working whenever I want. And declining low paying requests. Seems like another attempt by the government to control my life.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The 2$ orders have to go.
> 
> If the democrats have to do it, somebody does.
> 
> It's sad that conservatives don't care about working people anymore.


.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> The top 1 percent of earners bore responsibility for over 40 percent of all income taxes.
> The top 10 percent of earners bore responsibility for over 71 percent of all income taxes paid.
> The top 25 percent bore responsibility for 87 percent of all income taxes.


Oh, you're referring to the top 1% of WAGE earners.

The super rich don't make it through payroll.

Long term capital gains taxes are less than the 2nd lowest tax bracket.

Not that they are selling anything. They simply borrow against their assets, and pay nothing on borrowed money.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Making gig workers employees is NOT the way to go. The government should be concerned about how gig workers are not treated as the IC’s they are and from unjust deactivations. 

There also needs to be a cap on the amount these gigs take from the driver. The ratio should be like 20 to 80 or 25 to 75, meaning the gigs get 20% and the drivers get 80%. 

When I ordered food for someone months ago, there was like $7 in fees, not including the tip. Yet the bulk of those fees didn’t go to the driver. That is wrong.


----------

